# Kohler Engine CV23S stalls when hot



## sjk4077 (Dec 23, 2010)

What is causing my Kohler CV23S engine on my John Deere L130 lawn tractor to stall after approx. 30 minutes of use? I changed the battery, spark plugs, fuel filter, air filter, oil and oil filter but same results. Units is approx 6 years old.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to determine if you loosing spark or fuel when the engine dies. I would suspect a faulty fuel tank vent or bad fuel line as a possible cause, but you need to do a little trouble shooting to determine the issue.


----------

